# Crest Revolution installed in USAT S4



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Components installed in addition to the Revolution included a Phoenix P8, 2 Phoenix Mini Speakers, 2 Ram Track Super Brite Single Headlites and a CR 1600B Battery. The S4 was custom painted by Fred Tennyson.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice job, Jim! That is one cooling looking (and I'm sure sounding) engine! I love the Alco engine sound that comes with the Phoenix soundboard.

Ed


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Makes me want to open up my S4 and clean up the wiring. 

Doesn't that Phoenix board make a lovely sound? Love that rickey-tickey clatter. Just like I remember hearing them when I was a whole lot younger. 

JackM


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, the Phoenix sound is awesome.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Good Job - Looks like you know what you are doing. Beautiful Paint Job also. Mike


----------



## KD Rail (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice job, she looks great. I agree with the others, it's hard to beat Phoenix sound...
Keith


----------

